# In need of some help please



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

My FF gave birth to twins this morning on her own when I went out and saw the babies I knew right away something was wrong. The bigger one can't hold her head up and does a horrible screeching noise. They were born 4 days early. The vet came and gave them BOSE shot each and gave me some stuff I never heard of before for them. What causes this why can't she pick her head up?! I hope they make it what can I do?


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

she can't lift her neck but she can nurse pretty good I have been helping them nurse tho. I will get a pic of the stuff the vet gave me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Can you tell if the neck is injured? If she is nursing well, go out every 2 hours and help her. It is the best thing for her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give them half a cc of B Complex orally. Are they getting enough colostrum?


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes I would say they are getting enough her left teat was plugged up but it works now. What's the B complex for


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

this stuff right


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

this is what doc gave ne


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. That B complex. Wake up their brain. Good for nerves. 

The other stuff is good too.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

So I can give the b and the other stuff to them the same day and time?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd probably do them at different times but same day.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok I will do the B right now I did the other stuff this mornjng


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

What caused the bay to be this way?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Being born early, womb placement, plenty of other reasons.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Really!? She will be able to pick her head up as she gets stronger right?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine did. My girl couldn't pick her head up for several days. I kept an eye on her, and went out every 2 to 3 hours round the clock for the first two nights, then stretched it out a little. I also massaged her neck to strengthen it. She is now a happy 1 year old.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

That's great to hear! Gives me hope thank you!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Have you given Selenium yet?


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

The vet gave them BO SE


----------

